# Mmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Was tasty!


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice! Looks great! What kinda meat is that? Recipe??


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

akhan said:


> Very nice! Looks great! What kinda meat is that? Recipe??


Beef Roast. Thanks.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Pay, 4 parts veggie and 1 part meat. Thats a coronary upgrade over most of the BBQ stuff. I think thats a gold star for all that "Not repeating the same mistakes in life" ****e, regardless of how good it tastes.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i think i can smell it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------

